# Teflon and Versatranz



## stone (Jun 9, 2007)

I know teflon has been discussed a few times, and there are a great deal of advantages to using it.

I was looking at versatranz for transfers and they say "DO NOT" use teflon with the versatranz transfer.

I would much prefer to use teflon so I don't get the scorched square on my shirt so I was wondering what you guys thought about that. Do you really think teflon will hurt the transfer process?

I know testing will let me know, but I don't have any teflon sheets yet. I was about to order them until I noticed the Versatranz directions.

Anyone with experience using them with teflon.

Also, does the teflon truly prevent that burn box on the shirt?

Thanks,

Stone


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I only use a teflon sheet when I have good reason. I've seen their warning and I'm exactly sure what difference it makes. The issue could be that some people believe in pressing twice and the 2nd pressing with teflon can make the print shiny and vinyl-like. Not sure.


----------



## stone (Jun 9, 2007)

Interesting. Lots of places I seem to have read the opposite that Teflon creates a Matte finish like silk screening.

I wouldn't care to use it, but I want to avoid the box imprint. What can I do to avoid that box without using Teflon?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The discoloration is caused by heat, I'm not sure you can avoid it, but it is temporary.


----------



## sewexclusive (Mar 14, 2009)

Buy heating the shirt it's removing the mositure. Over time the color does come back, but how do you explain that to the customer. After the shirt cools down I take a spray bottle with water and mist the affected area then blot up the water. The box is gone right away. I print on lots of dark colors, blacks and reds are the worst. Hope this helps.


----------



## stone (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I wonder if ironing with a steam setting would resaturate the shirt. I noticed heat pressing the areas around the box seems to blend it in too.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't worry about it but I live in a fairly humid environment.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I just pressed some Versatranz transfers and did not use a teflon sheet. The shirt looked very good (Gildan Saftey Orange 50/50) and transfer felt great.

I have used teflon on JPSS and did not see a difference without using the teflon. The Versatranz was only pressed for 8 to10 (can't recall the exact time) seconds based on the instructions that came with the transfers.


----------

